# Anyone got any Miller's Ferry bass advice?



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

We are going up there Sun-Tues just for fun, no tournament. It's gonna be my last fishing trip before I depoly overseas for a while. So, if anyone would PM or reply to let me know how to get up there and get on em quick, I'd much appreciate it. I've got a couple of spots I'm sure would work, but I'd really like to hear other people's suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

i know im a lil late but let me knwo next time and we can put you on some


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

My son in law was there this past weekend and brought back a cooler full of crappie. Said they were on fire. Caught on jigs and minnows. Said sat. they were on the banks but moved out to the treetops on Sun. Water temp. was 60. Good luck


----------

